# Tourenbiker im Raum Röthenbach/Pegn./Lauf/Schwaig gesucht



## raemon49 (30. August 2009)

Hallo miteinander,

ich suche Tourenbiker im Raum Röthenbach/Pegn./Lauf/Schwaig etc. für gemeinsame Touren im Nürnberger-Land.

Bin 37 Jahre und fahre meist so zwischen 40 und 70 km pro Einheit. Bevorzugte Zeiten sind Feierabend ab 16:30 Uhr und meist Sonntags vormittags.

Falls jemand Lust hat, kann er sich gerne mal bei mir melden.

Servus

raemon49


----------



## Conyo (5. September 2009)

Hallo,

wir treffen uns jeden Donnerstag um 18.00 Uhr am Tiergarten (Eingang). Die Tour geht dann - je nach Schnelligkeit - Richtung Birkensee, Ungelstetten und wieder zurück. Evtl. kommt auch noch der Moritzberg dazu. In der Regel sind wir zwischen vier und 10-12 Bikern. Je nach Lust und Laune wird dann entsprechend in zwei Gruppen gefahren (gemütlich und schneller).

Am WE fahren mein Freund und ich von Rückersdorf aus Touren Richtung Schnaittach und Co. Melde Dich einfach mal.

Gruß,

Conyo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Halabaloozah (6. September 2009)

Servus,

zählt da auch Röthenbach/Wendelstein/Burgthann die Ecke? Bin da öfters unterwegs...

@conyo:
Fahrt ihr eher gemütlich oder CC-Marathon-Hetzjagd-mäßig?

Greetz


----------



## raemon49 (6. September 2009)

Moin miteinander,

Danke für die Antwort, ohne Funzel geht's 18:00 Uhr nicht mehr, da ich noch keine hab fällt das Mittwochs für mich erst mal flach. Ich denke, ich werde mir mal eine holen und dann komme ich mal dazu. 

Wenn ihr mal am Wochenende was fahrt, bin ich gerne mal dabei.

@Halabaloozah: in die Ecke da "unten" bin ich noch nie vorgedrungen, man könnte sich aber mal in Ungelstten treffen, liegt in der Mitte. Bin meistens so Richtung im Dreieck Tiergarten - Hohenstein - Deckersberg unterwegs.

So genug gelabert, auf's Bike und los ))

Servus

Reamon


----------



## norman68 (6. September 2009)

Halabaloozah schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> zählt da auch Röthenbach/Wendelstein/Burgthann die Ecke? Bin da öfters unterwegs...
> 
> ...



Nein das oben gemeint ist ist eine andere Ecke.
Was du meinst da bin ich mit einigen anderen jedes WE unterwegs. Wo kommst du her?


----------



## raemon49 (7. September 2009)

norman68 schrieb:


> Nein das oben gemeint ist ist eine andere Ecke.
> Was du meinst da bin ich mit einigen anderen jedes WE unterwegs. Wo kommst du her?



Hi,

ich komme aus 90552 Röthenbach/Pegn.


----------



## norman68 (7. September 2009)

raemon49 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich komme aus 90552 Röthenbach/Pegn.



Moin,

bei dir war mir das schon klar wo du herkommst hattes ja im Eingangspost geschrieben. Meine Antwort bezog sich auf den User Halabaloozah denn der hat Röthenbach/S. Wolfgang ins Spiel gebracht.


----------



## Conyo (7. September 2009)

Halabaloozah schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> zählt da auch Röthenbach/Wendelstein/Burgthann die Ecke? Bin da öfters unterwegs...
> 
> ...


 
Wir fahren grds. eher gemütlich. Sind Biker dabei, die schneller sind - fahren die in einer (meist) kleineren Gruppe schneller weiter (nehmen noch den Moritzberg mit).
Leider wirds ja immer früher dunkel - somit ist Licht schon Pflicht


----------



## Halabaloozah (7. September 2009)

@norman:
Ich komm aus Nürnberg, aber n Kumpel wohnt in Rtb, und daher liegt das öfter mal auf meinem Weg, wobei ich da unten im Wald mich eigentl. bis jetzt nur geärgert hab da alle Wege im Nirvana enden...
Naja, seid ihr am Sonntag auch unterwegs? Kann man sich ja treffen oder so... ...ach ja, nachdem du dich da wohl auskennst: Gibts nen Mtb-Club in Wendelstein? Hab ich ma gehört, aber nichts gefunden...

@conyo:
Dann sieht man sich wohl am Donnerstag, ich komm einfach mal mit. 18 Uhr? Nicht früher?

@raemon:
Wo fährst du da dann immer? Zwischen TG und Birkensee und Sebalder Reichswald (schlag mich wenn er anders heisst)?

So, genug geschrieben...


----------



## norman68 (7. September 2009)

Halabaloozah schrieb:


> @norman:
> Ich komm aus Nürnberg, aber n Kumpel wohnt in Rtb, und daher liegt das öfter mal auf meinem Weg, wobei ich da unten im Wald mich eigentl. bis jetzt nur geärgert hab da alle Wege im Nirvana enden...
> Naja, seid ihr am Sonntag auch unterwegs? Kann man sich ja treffen oder so... ...ach ja, nachdem du dich da wohl auskennst: Gibts nen Mtb-Club in Wendelstein? Hab ich ma gehört, aber nichts gefunden...
> 
> ...


MTB-Club nicht das ich wüsste. Es gibt den RC-Wendelsten ist aber Rennrad, Radpolo, Radball und Kunstradfahren.
ICh weis ja jetzt nicht wo du im Wald fährst doch gibt es hier das Wernloch z.B. da kann man schon mal 1-2 Stunden etwas fahren wenn man will. Gut meins ist das nicht mehr so denn da kann ich schon bald jeden Stein und Baum mit Namen. Wir fahren sehr oft Richtung Brunn, Burgthann/Grünsberg oder aber Heidenberg. Ich fahr normal jeden Tag. Sonntag sind es dann noch ein paar Leutchen mehr. Meld dich einfach mal per PMwenn du Lust hast.


----------



## Conyo (7. September 2009)

Halabaloozah schrieb:


> @norman:
> Ich komm aus Nürnberg, aber n Kumpel wohnt in Rtb, und daher liegt das öfter mal auf meinem Weg, wobei ich da unten im Wald mich eigentl. bis jetzt nur geärgert hab da alle Wege im Nirvana enden...
> Naja, seid ihr am Sonntag auch unterwegs? Kann man sich ja treffen oder so... ...ach ja, nachdem du dich da wohl auskennst: Gibts nen Mtb-Club in Wendelstein? Hab ich ma gehört, aber nichts gefunden...
> 
> ...


 
-> ja wir treffen uns erst ab 18.00 Uhr, da es viele nicht früher aus der Arbeit schaffen.
Komm einfach vorbei. Ist immer eine nette Truppe! 
18.00 Uhr - Eingang Tiergarten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raemon49 (7. September 2009)

Servus miteinander,

@conyo: wie gesagt hab noch keine Lampe, bin jetzt aber schwer am überlegen ob ich mir dieses Jahr mal eine kaufe, Rolle ist einfach sch......; dann würde ich Donnerstags mal zum Tiergarten einfach mit dazu kommen. Wenn nächsten Sonntag was geht, würde ich mich gerne mal anschließen.

@ Halabaoozah: mein bevorzugtes Revier ist der Moritzberg (quasi mein Hausberg); ich bilde mir zumindest ein fast alle Wege dort zu kennen, bin da oft genug durch den Morast gestiefelt )); gerne auch Entenberg-Trail oberhalb von Entenberg bzw. Weißenbrunn, Ungelstetten der 7-Brücklein-Trail (der ist momentan leider sehr mitgenommen, da dort die Harvester im Einsatz waren); Deckersberg, Glatzenstein; Rothenberg, Hansgörgl; Hohenstein und natürlich im Reichswald so Richtung Brunn.

Vielleicht geht nächsten Sonntag ja was zusammen, Biker die zum Moritzberg pilgern sehe ich ja genug, die fahren aber meistens wie ich allein.

Samstag waren 2 vor mir, dacht mir die kannst mal Fragen, dumm nur das ich nicht hintergekommen bin, so hab seltenst jemanden den Moritzberg rauf fahren sehen, also ich bin zwischen 13 und 14 km/H bis Weihersberg gefahren, das find ich schon nicht schlecht, die sind einfach weggezogen wie nix und der eine macht auch noch Wheelies bergauf. In Weihersberg hat's mir gereicht und bin dann wieder mit üblichen 7-8 km/h rauf, das hat mich schon frustriert.

Also bis irgendwann mal

Raemon49


----------



## jojolintzi (8. September 2009)

Hey, 
ich komm direkt aus Röthenbach. (Seespitze)
Fahre auch ofters Touren, auch gerne mal per GPS, mit oder ohne Lampe.
Bin Schüler und hab deswegen auch etwas mehr Zeit.
Aber die Tiergarten Runde hört sich auch interessant an, ich hoff ich darf da auch mit einer Mirage Evo (X) mitfahren


----------



## orchknurz (8. September 2009)

klar kannst du Dotag am Tiergaren mit uns fahren...
wir kommen aus Rückersdorf, Schule ist zwar schon lange her aber zeit habe ich trotzdem viel
im Sommer fahr ich Di-Do zwar eher RR aber momentan nur MTB. Moritzberg und Co.  oder Rothenberg und Co. jeden Di+Mi+Do+So- auch tagsüber

Bitte schreibt in den FRED  ""Biker in und rund um Nürnberg gesucht""   ist nun schon 3 jahre aktiv. egal ob ihr in Nbg-Fürth oder Lauf ne Tour plant


----------



## raemon49 (8. September 2009)

Tach die Herren,

dem kann ich beipflichten, kenne das Wort Schule nur aus den Medien 

dann lass ich mal den Fred hier sterben

Servus

raemon


----------



## mario1982 (8. September 2009)

Samstag waren 2 vor mir, dacht mir die kannst mal Fragen, dumm nur das ich nicht hintergekommen bin, so hab seltenst jemanden den Moritzberg rauf fahren sehen, also ich bin zwischen 13 und 14 km/H bis Weihersberg gefahren, das find ich schon nicht schlecht, die sind einfach weggezogen wie nix und der eine macht auch noch Wheelies bergauf. In Weihersberg hat's mir gereicht und bin dann wieder mit üblichen 7-8 km/h rauf, das hat mich schon frustriert.

Also bis irgendwann mal

Raemon49[/quote]



***lach*** so schnell waren wir auch nicht. Dass waren mein Dad und ich


----------



## Conyo (9. September 2009)

SUPER RUNDE HEUTE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

